# Do I need to mirror the image?



## DCrockett (Jun 19, 2009)

When ordering plastisol transfers online, do you have to send them the image you want mirrored? or does the printer print the transfers that way?

Like if I want a shirt to say "Hello" - do I send the image to the printer how I see it on my PC, or do I need to flip it and actually send "olleH" to the printer?

See how the transfer is mirrored from how you want it on the shirt?


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

I order from Versatranz constantly and they mirror it for you....


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

yes the image must be mirrored


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

hmmmm....

i have ordered from a few companies and i never mirrored my artwork.
i didn't even ask them or they have never asked me!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

whether you mirror or not depends on the type transfer...ex...plastisol...yes...sublimation no..opaque transfers no...regular transfer yes


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

tiger24 said:


> hmmmm....
> 
> i have ordered from a few companies and i never mirrored my artwork.
> i didn't even ask them or they have never asked me!



I have never been asked either - Just always sent them the art and they took care of the rest...


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

if the vendor nevers ask...what you are ordering must be of a variety that can only be done one way...In any case I NEVER submit an order without asking the vendor what format and orientation do they want


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I've never mirrored my image, that should be part of their pre-flighting.


----------



## ecreations (Jul 14, 2007)

You don't have to, not unless they ask you to, because they know enough what you need it for.


----------



## suew (Jun 12, 2006)

Send it the way you want it to look, a good vendor will handle the process to get it there


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

No you do not have to! It takes one second for us to mirror the image! It is always good to send a vector and jpeg copy to ensure your fonts and artwork come through correctly. That is the only thing we ask of our customers. If you use a font that isn't installed on our computer it will substitute witha different font if you do not have your artwork converted to curves or line artwork. Hope this helps.


----------

